# Perro de Presa Canário



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

this is my Loki a "Perro de Presa Canário" (Canary Prey Dog) a rare breed (at least a true one (most are Bandogs)...

Great Friend

P.S. he saved my life

P.S.2 do not believe in dangerous breeds...believe in dangerous owners


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

AWESOME DOG...looked for one ages ago..very rare to find one ...only one time did i find them in my area and they were selling them for a pretty penny...congrads on owning a beautiful breed


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Thanks!

I have been having Perros de Presa Canário for the last 20 years.

If You ever want one...do not buy it in the USA, some are very good...but most are pit bull mix (the pit is a good dog...but they r no Presas).

If need help i will get You the best breeders in the World, in Spain of course (half of my family is Spanish and i live i Portugal).

Regards


----------



## William's (Aug 23, 2004)

awsome dog my favorite breed together with the dogo argentino

greetz


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Dogo Argentino...great Dog...no discussion


----------



## ineedabox (Apr 20, 2004)

Nice dog.

So how'd he save your life?


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

ineedabox said:


> Nice dog.
> 
> So how'd he save your life?
> [snapback]1195982[/snapback]​


6 months ago i was getting home when i was atacked by a...170pounds dog (that had already severly injured two other people...that got some help...or they would be dead), so in the middle of my strugle....my old boy jumped on the much much bigger ...and younger dog...(my dog got some serious injuries....but i did not...just some stitches)...


----------



## ineedabox (Apr 20, 2004)

Sounds like you had a damn good dog there.


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

What breed was the 170pounds dog?also is a presa Canario bigger than the Pitbull?


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

elduro said:


> What breed was the 170pounds dog?also is a presa Canario bigger than the Pitbull?
> [snapback]1196800[/snapback]​


 The breed was a Portuguese breed, the "Serra da Estrela" (big boys).

and yes Presas are bigger than most Pit Bulls (i've seen some freaky pit bulls in the last few years...most are bandogs...but we can't tell most of times)...at least they are supose to be.


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

If You wish to know a bit more about the Presa Canario, have a look at:

http://students.fct.unl.pt/users/jmcr/

i did this web site...8 years ago....the 6months Loki in the last pic...is my Loki...the one above

regards


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

elduro said:


> also is a presa Canario bigger than the Pitbull?
> [snapback]1196800[/snapback]​


pits r small.. real game pits r only 20 to 40lbs max..


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

JorgeRemigio said:


> If You wish to know a bit more about the Presa Canario, have a look at:
> 
> http://students.fct.unl.pt/users/jmcr/
> 
> ...


thanks for the info and the site.


----------



## Clay (Feb 28, 2003)

jiggy said:


> pits r small.. real game pits r only 20 to 40lbs max..
> [snapback]1196924[/snapback]​


That's not even remotely based on fact. Sorry


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Great looking dog! has got a damn good personality it sound! My dog is an Anatolian Shephard and he's a protector as well. 130lbs and only a runt! no fat either. I guess they're bread to hunt wolves. I agree a 110% percent with your statement "do not believe in dangerous breeds...believe in dangerous owners"


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Great looking dog! has got a damn good personality it sound! My dog is an Anatolian Shephard and he's a protector as well. 130lbs and only a runt! no fat either. I guess they're bread to hunt wolves. I agree a 110% percent with your statement "do not believe in dangerous breeds...believe in dangerous owners"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anatolian Shepard great dog!!! very very bold!! also independent in caracter!

Congrats great choise!


----------



## mbierzyc (May 10, 2005)

not sure about 20 lbs being acceptable for a pitbull.

i have a staffordshire bull terrier who is 4.5 months old and weighs 23 lbs, he'll max out at 40 or so, but they're the short stocky ones out of the bully breeds.

i know where you're coming from saying real game pits are skinny and taller than the mutant pits you see in rap videos or what not, but 20 lbs seems way too light.


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

mbierzyc said:


> not sure about 20 lbs being acceptable for a pitbull.
> 
> i have a staffordshire bull terrier who is 4.5 months old and weighs 23 lbs, he'll max out at 40 or so, but they're the short stocky ones out of the bully breeds.
> 
> ...


any weight is accepatable for a pit bull









it is not about the weight...is a lot more than that...a lot more...


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2005)

Wow - that's a great looking dog.

Presa canarios have a bad reputation in the U.S. 
There was a highly publisized criminal case a few years ago in San Francisco. A couple who lived in an apartment complex trained their Presa canario to kill. It got a hold of one of the ladies living in the building and killed her and the couple were brought up on murder charges.

Here is an article about the case: http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?...30/MN159135.DTL


----------



## Zoo_Keeper (Aug 31, 2005)

Just like he said: bad owners.


----------



## mbierzyc (May 10, 2005)

JorgeRemigio said:


> any weight is accepatable for a pit bull


I'm not denying this, I'm just really curious to see what a really light, but healthy one would look like, could you post a picture or direct me to a website with pictures?


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Great looking dog


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Those dogs were being bred by the AN (Aryan Nation) to keep people out of their crank houses. I thought the Presa de Canarios also reached 170 ponds, at least the males.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Clay said:


> jiggy said:
> 
> 
> > pits r small.. real game pits r only 20 to 40lbs max..
> ...


Yea, ive seen some Massie f*cking Pitbulls back home, In California, my Neighbor would breed them, and they were some Massive Dogs.

JorgeRemigio: Damn looking Dog man. Congrats on having such a splendid looking canine.


----------



## Clay (Feb 28, 2003)

I prefer the mutts







I have a chow/pit female I got from the pound about 7 yrs ago. I recently rescued another mix (American Staffordshire/Am Bulldog) from a lcoal rescue. Here is a pic of the new male. He's about 90lbs now and has a head like a volleyball.
Casino:
View attachment 76935

View attachment 76936


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Bullsnake said:


> Wow - that's a great looking dog.
> 
> Presa canarios have a bad reputation in the U.S.
> There was a highly publisized criminal case a few years ago in San Francisco. A couple who lived in an apartment complex trained their Presa canario to kill. It got a hold of one of the ladies living in the building and killed her and the couple were brought up on murder charges.
> ...


What can i say? very very bad owners...also that could have been done by any average big dog...any
by the way...as u can see...my dog is terrible eheheheh special to children eheheh, he loves them...because they can play...for hours!!!



armac said:


> Those dogs were being bred by the AN (Aryan Nation) to keep people out of their crank houses. I thought the Presa de Canarios also reached 170 ponds, at least the males.
> [snapback]1198569[/snapback]​


The true Presa Canarios should not be that big...You must remember that they have always been working dogs...and dogs too big...do not last much. You happen to see very big presas because they mix mastiff breeds to achieve size...not funtion.

About the Aryan Nation...there is nothing to say...in my opinon they could bred lions...bees...flys...that will not make a breed god or bad...like i said...bad owners...and lots of miths around fighting dogs...


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

Jorge, have you heard of the fil de sao miguel, also a portuguese breed. I seen one 2 weeks ago for the first time, beautiful tough looking dog, also a large breed.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

JorgeRemigio said:


> this is my Loki a "Perro de Presa Canário" (Canary Prey Dog) a rare breed (at least a true one (most are Bandogs)...
> 
> Great Friend
> 
> ...












J-Rod


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Great dog! Great story! Great website!


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Sweet! I love dogs!


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

nice dog!


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

RHOM said:


> Great dog! Great story! Great website!


Thanks mate


----------

